# Bring him or leave him



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm planning to visit my Mom in Florida in Oct for a week. My husband is also coming with me this time so I'm really having a hard time deciding what to do with Coco. He's six months old now and has never been away from me. I'm retired and we spend all day together. We play, go for walks in the neighborhood and socialize with people and other dogs. I only leave him for short periods of time to go to the store or visit a friend but that's it. I have the choice of leaving him at a day care $47 a night (they don't crate them) and I've heard good things about this day care or leave him with a woman who takes dogs into her home (he doesn't know her) for 35$ a day and she works 2 days a week so he would be alone, or bring him on the plane. Because he's so big (15 lbs) he won't fit under the seat so he would have to go in baggage or cargo for ($200) one way. Where do you guys think he would be happiest? I would appreciate any feedback because I have not be able to come to any kind of decision.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Have your mom come visit you. Pay her way. LOL not fond of any of the options.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Would love that, but she's 93 and does'nt want to fly anymore


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Can't blame her. The daycare is my second choice.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm leaning toward that too. Thanks


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I would have to say the daycare. I prefer the idea of the woman who does it out of her home (my husband and I do that), but I wouldn't like that he would be alone 2 days a week. Does she work a full day?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree with Dave. You have some time before October; is there anyone you know that you could have come in to your home and house/puppy sit while you are away? If not, do a few trial runs with the day care situation - one or two nights at a time to get him used to it. Our last trip, we ended up leaving Augie at a boarding place. He was well taken care of and did fine, but he was never far from my thoughts while we were gone.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

I think she does work a full day but have to check. Also she might have other dogs there as well. I do know the day care I'm considering has a hook up that you can view your dog and see him playing and how he's doing. I think this will be harder on me than on coco.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hard choices to make! Too hot for the plane to FL in October so that would be out. Are you sure you can't squeeze him into a soft crate? You do have time and might come up with something better in the meantime. Maybe you could find a college student that isn't at school all day - that might work. You are right, though - it will be harder on you than Coco! I'm sure the daycare would be fine and he might enjoy having other dogs to play with.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Daycare but start him now, so he is accustomed to it and you are not gone so long...1/2 a day, then maybe a full day and then overnight...he needs to know where he is before he is left so long.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you sure he wouldn't fit under your seat? Nala is 13 ish pounds and fits easily.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

My question as well - I do wonder if you couldn't carry on?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think he'd fit under the seat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

First, I think many airlines allow dog up to 20 lb, so he might very well fit. That would be my first choice. I, personally, would NEVER fly a dog cargo.

My second choice would be an in-home boarding situation if you have time to find someone you trust and whom he likes. This is what I do with Kodi when I have to go away without him, and he has a BLAST!!! Some dogs adjust well to commercial type day care, but some Havs are overwhelmed. I would worry too much about Kodi in that setting, plus, his long coat would never survive the rough and tumble of that setting. My in-home care givers groom him daily, and while they have other small dogs for him to play with, it's just a couple, not a whole horde of them.

But I have to say, I LOVE having Kodi with us on vacations. sometimes business travel makes it impossible to bring him, but this sounds like a trip where your guys would fit in nicely if you can arrange the travel part! I'd be looking for a travel bag he'll fit in!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella is around 13 pounds and I carry her on and she fits quite nicely under the seat. I'd check that out first.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I've done both. Flew him under the seat, he did great. However, this morning I picked up Coach from doggy day care, he spent five nights there while we were at our son's college graduation. The house we rented did not allow dogs (booked it prior to getting Coach). Like you I work at home and although we walk and meet other people and dogs he had only spent time off leash with a group of dogs one time. It was obvious that he needed more dog time. the first day he was very timid and hid in the corner (I could see via webcam) I was sad and worried. Well by the second day he was out playing, tail wagging. I really think he loved it.

And in retrospect it was nice to only have to worry about family and friends and not worry about Coach. I think he had a better time too.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. I would really like to bring him because my Mom would love to meet him. How would I know if he fits under the seat? By then I'm sure he'll weigh almost 20 lbs. (He's a big boy)! I'm sure that he'll be fine at doggie day care it's just doing this the first time. He's really like my baby! My husband calls him a MaMa's Boy (in a loving way) and thinks I'll miss him more then coco will miss me! Anyway I plan to visit both places and I think that's a really good idea letting him stay there slowly to get used to it. Thanks again, only you all seem to understand how hard this is for me.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I just got done with this scenario and would have taken my pups with my IF I could have found a place that allowed dogs. I had to board my pups for a week ++ due to the kennel not allowing pick ups on Sundays  Now they do go to a great kennel though so no complaints there. I was very sad to not be with the dogs this week and now know that unless I can take them we aren't going. It is a personal decision and you have plenty of time to decide what is best for you and Coco.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> First, I think many airlines allow dog up to 20 lb, so he might very well fit. That would be my first choice. I, personally, would NEVER fly a dog cargo.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I work for an airline and can tell you that the cargo holds on all "passenger" aircraft are pressurized and that they are very safe for pets to travel in. The thing that you need to worry about more is finding an airline that will take animals, a lot of them have stopped doing that.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

I think only Delta is doing it now. I did speak to the dog sitter today and we are going to meet so I can check out her home. She only works 2 days 3hrs each of those days so that's not bad.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

What about Pet Airways? I saw a news article about them a while back and researched them a little bit...they seem to actually really care about the animals and seem to reputable...what does anyone here think?

http://petairways.com/

and i don't know where in FL you're going but it seems the only place they service in FL is Fort Lauderdale...so I dont know if that would even help...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

inlovewithhav said:


> krandall said:
> 
> 
> > First, I think many airlines allow dog up to 20 lb, so he might very well fit. That would be my first choice. I, personally, would NEVER fly a dog cargo.
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

coco said:


> I think only Delta is doing it now. I did speak to the dog sitter today and we are going to meet so I can check out her home. She only works 2 days 3hrs each of those days so that's not bad.


Only Delta is doing what?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> What about Pet Airways? I saw a news article about them a while back and researched them a little bit...they seem to actually really care about the animals and seem to reputable...what does anyone here think?
> 
> http://petairways.com/
> 
> and i don't know where in FL you're going but it seems the only place they service in FL is Fort Lauderdale...so I dont know if that would even help...


It's probably better than regular cargo if you HAVE to ship a large dog cross country. But I, personally, still wouldn't do it. If I HAD to take a dog who wouldn't fit under the seat, I'd find a way to drive, even if it took longer.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Delta fly's pets. But if I can't bring him on the plane with me, I'm going to leave him behind. I have time to check out this woman and visit her home and also Camp Bow Wow is very good. More $$$ though


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

It's such a hard situation to leave our little ones.

I normally get someone to sit with Sissy in my home or take her with me.

I would never put her in cargo. There are some puppy mills in Ark. but they use the Tulsa Airport to fly pets out of quite often. I don't know if this was puppy mill dogs but here is a story that happened last year.

http://http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory?id=11328220

Have you seen how far you are from Karen? Her dogs always look like they are having a wonderful time.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm kinda far from Karen about 3-4 hrs. I'll find a solution it's me, I'm the one with separation anxiety!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I would check on craigs list or care.com and see if there are any pet sitters in your area that would stay at your house or take him in when you're away. I did that and now have lots of really good options when I'm away. Just make sure you let the sitter spend a night with Coco before you leave to see how it works out. You and your husband can have a romantic night out of the house! Good luck.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Marie  I wish you were closer Lucia. I would love to get my hands on that adorable Hav! I think it is great that you are checking out all of your options. If the woman who will watch him in her home is only away for a few hours a day, that may be a great option. I think it is always nice to have them in a home. They seem to adapt very quickly when they stay here with us. Last night was one of those crazy nights here with 10 dogs. I had my 3, a temporary foster, and 6 others (3 went home today). When we get that many, my husband moves into the guest room and the dogs and I take our room. Pretty sad, but it is all about the dogs


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Is fifteen pounds definitely too big to fit under the seat?


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Coach was at Camp Bow Wow, great socialization and webcams... I really missed him, but was nice to be able to see him play. I would never do cargo either.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Divaskychick said:


> Is fifteen pounds definitely too big to fit under the seat?


I wonder about this question too?


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I used a small sherpa when Coach was younger. Bought this and they say up to 17lbs. Heading to California to escape the texas heat, will use it for this trip.

http://www.kobipets.com/shop/pet-carriers.html


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I think these look really nice - I like how you can give the pet more legroom

http://sleepypod.com/air


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

KSC said:


> I think these look really nice - I like how you can give the pet more legroom
> 
> http://sleepypod.com/air


They are pricey but look really nice!


----------

